# Gift or Farewell Idea's?



## jtman79 (19 Mar 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a Sargent with a cadet unit in Nova Scotia, We typically have 4 or 5 reg force volunteers, most of them being E.M.E. this one in particular being a combat engineer (Carpenter) and she's been with us for about 2 years and is now getting posted out west. I was wondering if there are any idea's for a good send off idea, or gift that they might value, in the past we've given a custom made pace stick to a CP02 for volunteering with our unit for about 9 years. We can make nearly anything and have until the end of the training year. any idea's are welcome, I didn't put much thought into it, but i considered getting a plate with the unit insignia and unit number on it.


Cheers,
Jamie


----------



## chubakah (20 Mar 2011)

Well done for asking Sgt, I think it would be really cool to have a maple box made up for her,  and have each mbr write a little note of why they beleive she will be successful and why they trust her leadership.  Put a little lock on it and give her the key, our jobs are thankless.....she will always know that when she feels like no one cares, she has a little box to remind her of the impact that her selfless contribution has made.


----------

